# Cubic Catastrophy 2015



## nalralz (Aug 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJT10CUlqdo

I worked very hard on this video so a like is appreciated!


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice job on the video! I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice video B)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahh, the memories


----------



## nalralz (Aug 27, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> Ahh, the memories



What memories?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 27, 2015)

nalralz said:


> What memories?


many memories. mostly ones relating to this competition. you are even a part of these memories because i saw you there


----------



## nalralz (Aug 27, 2015)

I see!


----------

